# Rome: Eternal City



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Rome, Jane


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Yikes ... 38C. Did Dubai weather blow its way into Europe?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> Yikes ... 38C. Did Dubai weather blow its way into Europe?


Seems so! Rome can get _very_ hot in the summer, and is best avoided altogether in August.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Rome


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Frascati *is a town in the Alban hills just 11 miles from Rome, and is part of the city's wider metropolitan region. It is known for its wine.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Orvieto *is a hill top town in *Umbria,* about an hour and a half away from Rome on the train ( mid-point between Rome & Florence). It is known for its spectacular cathedral.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Rome


----------

